# Singer needed - SW Ontario



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey guys,

My band, The Contest, is currently looking for a singer. We're an original hard rock band, influenced by Thrice, Deftones, Alexisonfire, and Anberlin, currently sitting on 8 fully written songs, and incredibly productive. We are looking to play club and festival gigs this summer, as well as begin recording in a professional studio.

What we need is a permanent singer who is up to the task of fronting us, able to practice in either Kitchener or Goderich at least twice a month. Looking for clean vocals only, no screamers desired, thanks. We're 4 guys, age 19-21, and would like someone between 18 and 25, ideally.

Anyone interested please PM me on here, or www.facebook.com/1equals2. Thanks.

The Contest | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
The Contest | Facebook


----------

